# Kryptonite lock - same key for multiple locks?



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

On Amazon site, one of the reviewers wrote this problem about Kryptonite U lock having same key for multiple locks. Is this true? 
I also saw this video demonstrating it but it could be staged by the competing lock company.
Kryptonite Evolution Series 4 Problems.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

bvber said:


> On Amazon site, one of the reviewers wrote this problem about Kryptonite U lock having same key for multiple locks. Is this true?
> I also saw this video demonstrating it but it could be staged by the competing lock company.
> www(dot)youtube(dot)com/watch?v=SvyEEeJxNL4 (don't have 10 posts yet)


Kryptonite offers this as a service - so that people who want to use more than one lock on their bike (or like to leave their locks in their common destinations rather than carrying them around) don't have to sort through their keys.

(it's near the bottom of the FAQ)

FAQ


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

In the video, the guy was going around and opening other Kryptonite locks with his own Kryptonite key. I was just wondering how common this would be.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone able to answer this question yet? I'm also seeing that review on Amazon and it would suck if they only made a few different type of keys.


----------



## bio_research (Apr 1, 2012)

I was wondering this too.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I ended up going with On Guard lock.


----------



## daniell (Apr 12, 2002)

A few years ago I received two updated locks from Kriptonite after sending in my older ones. This was a free exchange program. To my surprise they both worked on the same key. I contacted the company. They responded by saying that they did this for my convenience and would change it if I wanted to. I left it as is.
To this day I have always wondered about it.


----------



## JackKalish (Apr 15, 2012)

*Key from new lock opens old lock!*

I just got a second kryptonite U-lock for my bike. Much to my dismay I discovered today that the key from the new lock can open the old lock. Both are kryptonite locks.

No doubt this is VERY disturbing. I will see if I can contact the company about this issue.


----------

